#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Gebärrmutter- OP >

## buddelkiste

Ich hatte im Mai eine Gebärmutter -OP, keine Entfernung. Vom operierenden Arzt wurde mir gesagt, dass ich mir ein Rezept zum Beckenbodentraining geben lassen soll, von meiner Gynekologin. Sie aber meinte ich solle unbedingt Hormonzäpfchen nehmen. Einmal die Woche. Jetzt habe ich in einer Zeitschrift gelesen, dass wenn man die Ernährhng umgestellt hat, dass man  grosse Probleme mit Inkontinenz hat. Ich habe seit Mai 2016 meine Ernährung umgestellt und habe seit einem Vierteljahr massive Probleme. Ich mache mir früh immer Müsli mit Haferkleie, Weizenkeimen, Weizenkeimöl, Lebertran und 150g Obst.
Jetzt brennt mir seit ca 4 Wochen der Poo so doll, da ich so viel Gross muss , dass ich schon wund davon bin. Kann das von den Körnern kommen, die ich esse? Ich backe mir auch mein Brot selbst, mit Flohsamenschalen und Sonnenblumenkernen, zb.
Die Ernährungsumstellung bekommt mir sehr gut. Verzichte gänzlich auf Zucker, Weissnehl usw.
Meine Frage, muss ich Hormonzäpfchen nehmen und muss ich meine Ernährung wieder ändern. :laughter01:

----------


## josie

Hallo Buddelkiste!
Zu den Hormonzäpfchen kann ich leider nichts sagen, mit welcher Begründung sollst Du sie denn nehmen, weil eigentlich bist Du ja schon in der Menopause?    

> Kann das von den Körnern kommen, die ich esse?

 Das kann gut sein, vielleicht ist das alles zuviel

----------


## buddelkiste

Ich weiss es leider nicht mehr. 
Meine Ärztin möchte dass ich die Hormonzäpfchen nehme.

----------

